# american sniper



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

really good film based on true story, well worth a watch


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

I've got it to watch tonight, Bit patriotic from what friends have said but thats to be expected


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

im no spoiler but did not expect the end


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

polac5397 said:


> im no spoiler but did not expect the end


Did you know it was about chris kyle before hand, i hadn't realised but as soon as i started watching i realised so it ruined it a tad knowing how it ends.


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

Shaun said:


> Did you know it was about chris kyle before hand, i hadn't realised but as soon as i started watching i realised so it ruined it a tad knowing how it ends.


Yeah his dad piped up to the producers and said if they don't portray his son well he will 'unleash hell' :doublesho

I've downloaded it and yet to watch it - looking forward to it though!


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

Shaun said:


> Did you know it was about chris kyle before hand, i hadn't realised but as soon as i started watching i realised so it ruined it a tad knowing how it ends.


no I had no idea who it was about, thought I was a really good film


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

As a film, it is worth a watch. Any US film about their own military forces is always going to be patriotic. 
Take it at face value, ignore the propaganda, and you will more than likely be entertained. Look deeper and...

As a biography, I'm not so sure. From reading around, the picture painted of Chris Kyle in the film appears to be rather rose tinted. One such article: http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...d-killer-why-patriots-calling-hero-chris-kyle. The last paragraph of that article raises some very valid points.


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Really enjoyed this film, having read about him before I knew what was going to happen at the end, was going to buy the book however some of the reviews on amazon aren't to great. Well worth a watch!


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Superb


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm guessing its gonna be a lot like the book in which case I'm gonna have to see it even though I know the ending


----------



## JODmeister (Mar 14, 2014)

Well, somewhat disappointed with it.

As a biopic it was a reasonable watch.

I did not find the the film intrigued me and was rather shallow in places. It's a jack of all trades, with limited focus on anything in particular.

A young boy with a talent for shooting. Becomes angry as man and joins up following 9/11.
Navy seals training overview was sparse, sat in the sea and on the firing range.

Several deployments to Iraq with little immersive sniper action.

On return home from each tour of duty there is an emerging pattern of PTSD.

And really that sums it up.

This certainly doesn't sell a good story about Chris Kyle. It could have been anyone serving in Iraq.


----------

